# restoring 240sx



## djandy (Aug 18, 2005)

A friend of a friend gave me this 240sx for free. It's been sitting for over a year but It's not in such bad shape... 

I have a friend who'se been coming over every day and we've been working on it, we changed the starter, spark plugs, wires. The engine starts but it runs on 1 cylinder sometimes 2 (1 and 2) , we're sure that the spark sequence is right, and we're pretty sure the timing and rotor&cap are okay. Now we're trying to repair the fuel lines because their very leaky. 

Is it possible that there's not enough pressure on the gas lines because of the leaks and not enough gas that get's to all the injectors on the fuel rail? We know all cyl have compression and spark.

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v503/djandy/240sx.jpg
engine's a bit rusty but we're working on it..
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v503/djandy/100_2467.jpg

thanks, 
Andy


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

djandy said:


> A friend of a friend gave me this 240sx for free. It's been sitting for over a year but It's not in such bad shape...
> 
> I have a friend who'se been coming over every day and we've been working on it, we changed the starter, spark plugs, wires. The engine starts but it runs on 1 cylinder sometimes 2 (1 and 2) , we're sure that the spark sequence is right, and we're pretty sure the timing and rotor&cap are okay. Now we're trying to repair the fuel lines because their very leaky.
> 
> ...


The first cylinder on the rail is #4.


----------

